# Rainy day stuff



## Bill S (May 28, 2009)

With 4 days of rain forecasted I decided to catch up on some projects for lathe. The first was a rear cutoff fixture. I wanted a cutoff tool that I could leave setup permanently and since I have a reverse I made it to cut normally and not upside down like many have made. I havent figured it all out yet but I want to put a mount for an indicator on it as well. Next up was a micro adjusting carriage stop inspired by a recent post. And third is a magnetically attached shield. The 8x14 lathe has a nice big flat surface above the chuck that I can just slide the shield back and forth, front and back to wherever I need. The single ¾ rare earth magnet has plenty of holding power and is just glued to the polycarbonate. I might put a small knob somewhere to facilitate moving it. 

Bill


----------



## Holescreek (May 28, 2009)

> since I have a reverse I made it to cut normally and not upside down like many have made.



Bill, Does your chuck thread on or is it pinned? -Mike


----------



## Bill S (May 28, 2009)

The chuck is not threaded it has 3 bolts securing it to the back plate. You can just see one in the last pic. By the way the cutoff tool seems to work better, I'm guessing because the setup is more rigid. 

Bill


----------



## Bernd (May 29, 2009)

Bill S  said:
			
		

> The chuck is not threaded it has 3 bolts securing it to the back plate.
> 
> Bill



What's holding the backplate on the spindle?

Bernd


----------



## websterz (May 29, 2009)

The biggest advantage I see in having a rear mounted parting tool (and I do have one and use it every day) is that in the event the tool catches, an inverted tool will push away from the work rather than getting pulled into it. By running in reverse with a rear mounted tool you lose that advantage. Also I can go from turning or drilling straight to parting without having to reverse the spindle. An inverted tool has another plus in that gravity keeps the chips cleared out of the cut, reducing the heat and load, and giving a better finish.


----------



## Bill S (May 29, 2009)

Bernd, From what I can see the backplate and spindle are one piece. Websterz, I see you points. I'll give the inverted tool a try. Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Bernd (May 30, 2009)

Bill,

Having a small lathe simular to that I would say that they are held on by a threaded spindle. Does the lathe also come with a faceplate? It's just I've never heard of a chuck being attached to a spindle like that. That's why I question the backwards running.

Bernd

Edited to include:

I just did a google search and came up with this site, http://www.lathemaster.com/LATHEMASTER8x14Lathe.htm and it shows that the machine comes with a 5" four jaw and face plate. This tells me that the chuck and backplate will unscrew from the spindle so you can switch to either a 4 jaw or faceplate.


----------



## RobWilson (May 30, 2009)

Hi i have seen a similar lathe an the chucks and face plate are bolted on by three bolts to the spindle, the reason that parting tools are mounted on a rear tool post and upside down is not just for convenience it is because it allows a greater cutting force as the forces are directed down wards threw the bed and not upwards threw the headstock, less chatter on small lathes
Great looking Mods to your lathe Bill, i like your carrage stop.
Rob


----------



## Bernd (May 30, 2009)

Rob,

Just went back and looked at the pictures again and sure enough there are three holes in the faceplate.

Well I learned something new today. There are lathes were the chuck doesn't unscrew from the spindle in the way I'm used to. Nice to know there is a third way to attach equipment to a lathe spindle.

Bernd


----------



## Bill S (May 30, 2009)

I bought the lathe second hand and it came with a 5" 4 jaw but I didn't get a face plate with it. Not sure if there was one to begin with or it was misplaced somewhere. Making one up will be for another rainy day. The spindle and backplate are definitely one piece. Originally there were bolts used to secure the chucks, but changing them back and forth was kind of difficult because of the small space between the back of the flange and the lathe headstock, so I put studs in both chucks and now use nuts with them. It's still tight, but much better than it was. 

Bill


----------

